

Random Quotes from Breaking Bad, GoT, LoTR as an API (written in Golang) - gauravm
http://www.randquotes.com/

======
ismaelc
Sharing this with the world haha - [https://www.mashape.com/community/random-
movie-quotes](https://www.mashape.com/community/random-movie-quotes)
(Disclosure: I work for Mashape)

Let me know if you want me to transfer it to your account (chris@mashape.com)

